# Tricks to stop pinching with my knee and nagging with my leg.



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Open your hips more, so your legs go back further and your knees, the inside part, are not touching the saddle and sit on your seat bones. Push those seat bones into the saddle and visual getting him moving by pushing his back with your seat bones. Lighten up when he responds, even just a little. Then combine it with lower calf, lightly & use the seat bones. That takes a lot of work and delivers wonderous results.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

1. You have to actively remind yourself... my instructor likes to yell "hug the horse with the lower part of your leg" to remind me (I'm the type of rider that takes ALL leg off of the horse, so my legs dangle)

2. Whip. Preferably a dressage crop. Tickle with it to back up your leg aid and then you shouldn't have to bother with making him numb to your kicking.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I think the pinching thing is just something you have to remind yourself of each time you approach a fence. At the base of each fence, think hug with your lower legs. 

As for the nagging, stop doing it. Ask for the tempo you want (normal aids), then tell (thump of the legs), then shout (pop with the crop) until you get what you want and then leave him alone until he tries to change pace on you again. Initially your goal should be forward, forward, forward. Make sure you are not restricting him up front in anyway and sending him confusing signals. Even if you have to cowboy around on a loose rein for a week, he needs to know that you want to go forward. Be sure to reward him with a "good boy" when he does what you want. Hope that helps.


----------

